# Snow goose decoy mold (floater)



## jim6897 (Aug 27, 2003)

I am looking for a floater snow goose decoy mold that uses the 2 part urethane foam. Anybody have one laying around that they are not using? Let me know I have an idea I want to try.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Check ebay Jim. They are on there. Only problem is this time of year they sell for a mint.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

I have one and before you buy it let me tell you they are a pain to use. I am not willing to sell mine it can be fun but takes forever to make a decoy look up decoys unlimited (I think) and you can buy them from them. If you have any questions let me know and I can help you I have made around 150 snow goose floters with it and they look good with the rest of the store bought floters. The beaks breaks easy I even put a screw or nail in the beak and it still breaks. Not trying to keep you from buying one because it can be fun just want you to know what you are getting into

Good luck!!

John


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

It is decoys unlimited. They are out of Clinton, IA. They are the makers of Bigfoot Goose decoys. They have great molds. I have used their duck, and goose molds with great scuuess. It is a pain in the butt, but if you have nothing else to do it is enjoyable.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Jim ill let you borrow one of mine. Get ahold of me sometime.


----------



## Eric N (Jul 6, 2004)

I was thinking about trying to make some decoys but how much dose it cost to make a decoys. Has anyone broke it down? Thanks for the information.

Eric


----------

